# Gandhi's beautiful eyelashes



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi has had a haircut and it's now easier to see his lovely eyelashes (and his eyes!)


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I love cockapoo eyelashes! He's lovely.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous ghandi. He is such a sweetie - we don't see enough ghandi pictures, more please x
- ruby had lovely long eyelashes, and were accidently cut off during her first groom! 
Amanda's lady has the longest eyelashes ever - practically (if not) record breakers!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's gorgeous!! He so reminds me of Nina!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awwww! Such an adorable heart melting cutie, he brings out my broody side. He does look so much like Nina x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely eyelashes, eyes, nose and groom - totally gorgeous Ghandi


----------



## den2908 (Dec 16, 2012)

how beautiful


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Gorgeous ghandi. He is such a sweetie - we don't see enough ghandi pictures, more please x


Here's one of us just now










I wonder what he's thinking


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ohhhh he is gorgeous - as are you!! He's looking at you with such love! 
He's thinking....... Mummy, are you really posting me on to the ILMC site where all the naughty poos pics appear!! - I'm not naughty...... Yet!! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

He's thinking 'how is this house so clean and tidy when I live here?'


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> He's thinking 'how is this house so clean and tidy when I live here?'


Haha, the house is tidy _because_ he lives here. He eats everything!

Just yesterday evening he was at the emergency vet again because whilst visiting a friends house he found and ate some ibuprofen. (He's fine though, it doesn't seem to have affected him, but he's on chicken and rice again following their advice)


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ohhhh he is gorgeous - as are you!! He's looking at you with such love!
> He's thinking....... Mummy, are you really posting me on to the ILMC site where all the naughty poos pics appear!! - I'm not naughty...... Yet!! X


If he knew about ILMC I think he would mostly be upset that he hadn't met and played with any of the 'poos!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think he's thinking "just tell me what to do mummy and I'll do it". He looks so calm and so well trained and beautiful too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love his face so much!!!


----------

